# Tru Glo Red Dot Sight



## LongSpur (Mar 8, 2005)

Has anyone used the Tru-Glo red dot sight. How about other red dots and what do you think of them? Thanks,

LongSpur


----------



## Paddle (Mar 17, 2005)

*Red Dot*

Never used that one, but you can get a Red Dot at Walley World for 
$29. I put one on a 30/30 and a Ruger 22/45 pistol. I haven't had and problems out of either one. I think you can put as much money in those as you want.


----------



## Aztec (Mar 17, 2005)

I have used about all the different red dots out there except the aimpoint.  Leupold was bad, Redfied is the best I have found.  The Tasco, Simmons and other are ok but cannot compare with the Redfield!!


----------



## red tail (Mar 17, 2005)

Are you refuring to a fiber optic sight or a scope?


----------



## LongSpur (Mar 17, 2005)

I was referring to the red dot scope. I went ahead and got the 40mm version. I like looking through it so far and itseems to be well built. I can easily see it with both eyes open which I really like. As soon as this rain quits, I'm heading to the range to sight in and check out some choke load combinations.   Thanks for the replies. 

LongSpur


----------



## Wetzel (Mar 17, 2005)

I've had an Aimpoint on my Remington 11-87 for a few years now.  It really takes all thought out of aiming.  When legal, I wouldn't mind having one on my muzzleloader for deer hunting.


----------



## drenalin08 (Feb 26, 2006)

I have a leupold gilmer red dot,it has a ruby coated lens and i know two different birds have spooked from it.I'm gonna try a different scope this year.


----------



## Brent (Feb 26, 2006)

Paddle said:
			
		

> Never used that one, but you can get a Red Dot at Walley World for
> $29. I put one on a 30/30 and a Ruger 22/45 pistol. I haven't had and problems out of either one. I think you can put as much money in those as you want.


The Walmart $29 BSA red dot is a .22/airgun model. It WILL fail if used on a centerfire rifle, pistol, or shotgun. The high quality red dots start at about $90 and go up. I've found them to be very dependable. I've always used Aimpoints and have had no problem with them. I would expect the Tru Glo red dot to a good one since they know it's going on top of a 3 or 3 1/2" mag shotgun.

It seems that I have been suckered into a thread that is almost a year old.
note to self; in the future look at the original post date.


----------



## Davexx1 (Mar 3, 2006)

I have a red dot scope on my TC Contender hunting handgun and love it.  I can see that tiny red dot in any light condition.  Middle of the day in real brite sunlight is the only time you may have some trouble seeing the dot clearly but you just turn it up to a brighter setting.

Get the smallest dot possible.  Mine is 3moa.  Reason is at longer range the dot will cover up some of the target.  Not a problem when deer hunting though.

These are great for any hunter having trouble with his younger/older eyes.  Within your effective sighted in range, put the dot where you want the bullet, and pull the trigger.

Dave1


----------

